# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  >  Getting Excel settings

## Vaclav

Hi everyone,
I am working with VC++ and I control Excel through the COM interface. I have to set the decimal point und the 1000 delimiter for an abroad customer according to his Excel settings in the function SetNumberFormat(...). How can I get his settings (by the means of "Office Button -> Excel Options -> Extended-> Use delimiter of operating system ...")? 

Thanks
Vaclav

----------


## arthurbr

Hello, und willkomen

I am moving this thread to our Non English forum


EDIT Re directed after translation by Arthurbr the Mover

----------

